# best duck call



## turkishgold11 (Oct 25, 2004)

hey just wondering what would be the best duck call to buy. I live in Lynden WA which is in the North Western tip of Washington. I hunt ducks out of ponds, flooded fields of any kind, and when I am goose hunting too. One of my freinds has a foild timber rattler and I am thinking about getting one unless I get feedback telling me that there is a better call for less or the same amount of $$.
!! Cupped Wings and Blue Skies !! :thumb:


----------



## seagulhunter4life (Oct 7, 2004)

Turkish, take a look at the Timber Echo calls, they are great. I have one and love it!! I have blown many calls, you could label me a call fanatic and i truly love this call. If you don't like this one another great call is the rnt short barrel.


----------



## bear04 (Oct 5, 2004)

Deffinately have to agree with segulraper on the rnt short barrel.

_____________________________________

GIT ER' DUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUNN


----------



## Dave K. (Aug 28, 2003)

Turkish said it....Echo timber all the way

Puts the short barrel right to shame!


----------



## seagulhunter4life (Oct 7, 2004)

sure does dave, it is a call for a more advanced duck caller but once you can master it you can rip off tones that are even new to ducks. It's really a dynamite call! Explosive uke:


----------



## duckbuster808 (Apr 27, 2004)

Gotta go with the ECHO timber or any ECHO call for that matter!


----------



## mattfiala2 (Nov 8, 2004)

Speaking in the call world, Big Guys Best Calls are one of the top calls on the market, great volume and one of the most versatile. you want a quality call? you should have one of these hanging from your neck.


----------



## Drew Willemsen (Sep 29, 2003)

Nice first post!! It is about time you got a username!!! :beer:


----------



## turkishgold11 (Oct 25, 2004)

sorry I am more into goose hunting than duck hunting. The only reason I used the duck hunting forum is because I was wondering about a duck call.
!! Cupped Wings and Blue Skies !! :thumb:


----------



## Drew Willemsen (Sep 29, 2003)

Sorry, I wasnt talking about you Turkish, I was talking about but the person that replied right before me...


----------



## bjmmi (Nov 25, 2004)

I LIKE THE BUCK GARDNER CALLS FOR THE MONEY.....GOOD SOUND CD AND VIDEOS IN MOST .....JUST REMEMBER TO HAVE FUN...


----------



## duckbuster808 (Apr 27, 2004)

Echo timber all the way or any Echo for that matter


----------



## goose_slayer (Jan 31, 2004)

RNT calls. Any of them, just pick and situatiion and pick the rnt that fits it


----------



## stubby07 (Nov 29, 2004)

I belive that the rnt short barrel is the way to go . I blow a foiles timber rattler and don't reccomend them if you use the feeder call. the call tends to stick very bad after using the feeder. I have also blown the rnt and find that is is probably the best call out there right now.

:beer:


----------



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

RNT hunter is the best bargain in a duck call out there. It blows just as good as the RNT original, which is the best all round duck call out there right now IMO.


----------



## Matt Fiala (Nov 8, 2004)

Seriously, go someplace like cabelas were you can try em all out, but make sure not to skip the BGB!!!


----------



## zdosch (Aug 31, 2003)

I was in your same boat just a few weeks ago! I've only blown $20 calls but then I made the smart choice and went all out and got the RNT Acrylic Original and I am pleased to say it was one of the best I've ever heard. Chuckles, greeters, hails, it does them all.....it's a great all around call, if you do get the chance, do what he said, go out to cabelas or some where big and show those employees whatchya got!!! A buddy and I went on a goose call mission over the summer and to put it short we had a heck of a time blowin' the ole honker calls in scheels, cabelas, reeds....it's a blast especially when you get guys to stand there and watch!! :beer: There's nothing like getting the whole store to stop in their tracks and look your way!! LOL

good luck
zach


----------

